# Do fish have taste buds?



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

*I was curious, and I found this...

*_Fish have tastebuds, just like humans. Fish tastebuds have the ability to distinguish the difference between sweet, sour, salty, and bitter. Tastebuds are inside the fish's mouth, on its tongue and on the outside of the body including fins. Fish that live on the bottom of the water, such as catfish, have tentacles coming off the head called barbels. Barbels also have tastebuds.

_I am glad because the New Life Spectrum food stinks.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I'd assume so. I mean, my fish like to eat certain things, and they don't like certain things. They spit out rocks, but not foods. Therefor they must be able to taste them.

Good question, though.


----------



## jfw (Oct 22, 2011)

I know wild catfish can taste with their skin supposedly too! 
creepy lol but that's why I love them.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

valleyankee said:


> _Tastebuds are inside the fish's mouth, on its tongue and on the outside of the body including fins.
> 
> _I am glad because the New Life Spectrum food stinks.


waaaaaaait !! for reals !! bettas have tongues ?!!

yea NLS food does stink especially the betta formula one @[email protected] but all my boys love it .. the NLS thera+a and NLS goldfish formula one's don't smell as bad ..


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol =P The random questions...love them! IMO I'd think they do indeed have taste buds but TBH I have no clue


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Its tongue isn't litterally outside its body, lol. You guize are funneiz. xDD 
The rivets and holes in their face are sensory organs, much like a catfish. But because catfish don't have scales, they can sense food through their skin. Fish with scales have small pin-holes around their face that can sense food.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha!! Nice  :rofl: Oh hey it's you haha just sent you a msg


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yo! Just sent it back at ya!  
Yup yup. Fish don't actually have "tongues" per say...not like us at least. The bigger fish (mainly grouper, monk fish, angler fish, etc.) do have tongues, but it's used as lures for fish to eat.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!! Now I know why bettas are so picky.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> lol!! Now I know why bettas are so picky.


Yah! Me too


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

I still like hearing the sound when they chew.....


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

lol yah


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

lol mee too .. and when they are chewing their whole face moves up and down to chomp chomp chomp =D


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

funny little things


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

They are  :redyay:


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Well that explains why all my betta's ate the NLS food right away but took time or just plain giving up on other foods to sink in with them. They got good taste. XD 
I love hearing mine chew too. It was really silent one night as I listened to them eat and I thought I heard their heartbeats for a moment.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha I love when bettas give you experiances like that :greenyay:


----------

